
HelloFresh Aims for IPO Start in Second Half of October - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-06/hellofresh-said-to-aim-for-ipo-start-in-second-half-of-october-j8fysbwh
======
Lind5
I think Whole Foods/Amazon will provide some very stiff competition in this
market

